# Carp Hair Rigs



## pctech620 (Dec 29, 2012)

Anyone in area make/sell these?

Thanks!


----------



## Zkovach1175 (Mar 29, 2017)

pctech620 said:


> Anyone in area make/sell these?
> 
> Thanks!


Never heard of them, u have a picture?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

YouTube it, that's what I did to learn how to tie them.

Im sure @Dave Ash will be able to point you in the right direction where to buy some

Here is a picture of a hair rig @Zkovach1175







You can also add corn to the "hair end"(loop that bollie is on).


----------



## haggerty05 (Nov 19, 2013)

No one near metro detroit that I know of. I order my carp stuff online from wacker baits . I started tying my own but you can order prrmade ones too


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

Tying your own is the way to go. I started using a fly vise to get the line to hang perfectly off the back. I wrap the line down the shank with a super strong thread called GSP. I've had more success with those home made ones than anything I've bought. And they last a long time. Use a supple, strong, soft super line that the carp won't feel. I found stiffer line seemed to be rejected more by fussy fish.


----------

